# Trek 1200



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Found a trek 1200. It us black with pink decals. Can anyone help me out with a price? And is this a lower end trek?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tree98 said:


> Found a trek 1200. It us black with pink decals. Can anyone help me out with a price? And is this a lower end trek?



Is the bike steel or aluminum?


----------



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

It is aluminum with shimano 105


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

ahh yes, black with pink decals. Puts it in the late 80's early 90's ride. Is the 105 the polished aluminum or the painted gray? are the brakes single piviot (straight thru the middle of the brake) or the duel pivot? 6, 7, or 8 spd? 

Price would depend on condition. And remember one mans trash is another mans treasure. But if it is in good condition, wheels true, no real paint damage, i would say 200-300. 

They were nice riding bikes, not great, but nice.

Bill


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My son's 1200 hangs in our garage. It WAS somebody's trash, as a total stranger basically gave it to me a few years ago. Nice bike. I put the value closer to $150-200.


----------



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks every one. can anyone help me out with pricing a voyaguer?

Deore SP derailluers front and rear , Tange Champion #2 Chrome Molybden Steel butted tubing , Suntour chrome dropouts front and rear , Takagi triple front chain rings , 5 speed rear freewheel , Tourney AD cranks , Shimano Via HA hubs , Araya 27" rims , Dia Compe G brakes , Tange headset , SR LaPrade seat post , KKT Pro Vic II pedals , SR World Custom handlebars , Custom stem , front & rear touring racks , brand new gumwall tires . The frame measures 25" or 63.5cm .


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*My first road bike!*



tree98 said:


> Found a trek 1200. It us black with pink decals. Can anyone help me out with a price? And is this a lower end trek?


I had the same bike and color. Vintage 1989. Shimano 105 down tube shifters and hot pink cable housings to match the decals. Ebay is your best bet for judging price. In pristine condition, I wouldn't think much more than $350. I could be wrong.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TREK-1200-ROAD-BIKE-/220729654475?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3364833ccb


----------

